# WFPB PICS



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tofu with Chupacabra seasoning. Sweet potato hash browns.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Sweet potato hash browns. Dsmythe


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks interesting. Am not a fan of anything soy though...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The soy is an experiment.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Green beans, sauteed onion and elephant garlic, tempeh, red and brown rice, and my leftover soup from the pho shop.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We enjoy making a plant-based stir fry. Sometimes we use tofu (which is stir-fried separately to a crispy texture). We serve the stir fry with either black rice or we add thai noodles to the stir fry.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The tempeh was a first time experience. Don’t think i will purchase it again.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The tempeh was a first time experience. Don’t think i will purchase it again.


We're not a fan of tempeh. WIHH used it once in a "meat"ball recipe. It gave the "meat"balls a nice texture, but it kinda made the them taste bitter.

I am a big fan of seitan. Had a stir fry at a restaurant that used grilled seitan "chicken breast" in the recipe. It was wonderful. I've ordered it twice so far. The sad thing is the restaurant is 150 miles away.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Cabin Fever, you have mentioned a plant based diet on the forums. Who is the best source for your recipes. Beautiful veggies in the photo, are those 'store bought'?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tobster said:


> Cabin Fever, you have mentioned a plant based diet on the forums. Who is the best source for your recipes. Beautiful veggies in the photo, are those 'store bought'?


Yes, those veggies are store-bought except for the asparagus which came from our garden this spring. 

We get most of our recipes from:

Forks Over Knives (FOK) magazine, FOK cookbook, and FOK website (https://www.forksoverknives.com/recipes)
http://engine2diet.com/blog/category/recipes/

https://minimalistbaker.com/ (not all recipes are WFPB)

https://www.noracooks.com/

https://cleanfooddirtygirl.com/

https://happyherbivore.com/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Seitan source?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Seitan source?


Like I said, we've only tried seitan at this particular restaurant. We've never purchased or made it ourselves. I know there are online recipes for making seitan at home.

This is where the restaurant (https://craveamerica.com) gets its seitan "chicken" ==> https://www.theherbivorousbutcher.com/


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, those veggies are store-bought except for the asparagus which came from our garden this spring.
> 
> We get most of our recipes from:
> 
> ...


If you haven't yet, check out www.thevegan8.com .
Lots of recipes. All of them, eight ingredients or less.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Chupacabra seasoning...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sweet potato hash browns.


We eat lots of those.
NC grows huge amounts of sweet potatoes.
Odds are good yours came from here.



> Since 1971, *North Carolina is the #1 sweet potato producing state* in the United States. Home to over 400 sweet potato growers, the state’s hot, moist climate and rich, fertile soil are ideal for cultivating sweet potatoes, averaging at nearly *60% of the U.S. supply*.
> *North Carolina Sweet Potatoes*


----------

